# News for HTC Thunderbolt owners from HTC's G+ regarding ICS update



## epicrevolt (Aug 22, 2011)

It has come to all of our attention (every thunderbolt owner) that HTC has released their list of devices soon to be upgraded to Ice Cream Sandwich. One phone that is NOT on that list is of course the HTC Thunderbolt. When HTC announced this on their Google+ page, Thunderbolt owners took action.

Matthew Garbett asked:


> Where is Ice Cream Sandwich for the HTC Thunderbolt it was the first 4G phone it's not even a year old yet. I feel like you should be supporting your devices for the full two year duration of a consumers contract.


HTC Replied:


> +Matthew Garbett Stay tuned on this one, we should have news pretty soon.


This news could either be good or bad, but I think everyone in this forum hopes it is good.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well that kinda blows..I really like my thunderbolt. I hope they update list and add thunderbolt.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Well that kinda blows..I really like my thunderbolt. I hope they update list and add thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


 right that what I'm saying! HTC to the mofo bones!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

epicrevolt said:


> It has come to all of our attention (every thunderbolt owner) that HTC has released their list of devices soon to be upgraded to Ice Cream Sandwich. One phone that is NOT on that list is of course the HTC Thunderbolt. When HTC announced this on their Google+ page, Thunderbolt owners took action.
> 
> Matthew Garbett asked:
> 
> ...


Sounds like they have something good, maybe they will give up altogether and release the libs source code!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

xpack90 said:


> Sounds like they have something good, maybe they will give up altogether and release the libs source code!


The never release anything they dont have to release. In other words nothing outside the kernel and the RIL is not part of the kernel (and those only have to be when they distribute it).


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

between this news and cyanogenmod team saying their "hands are tied" with some devices until an OEM update is released for them...my thunderbolt looks very outdated right now.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

djxstream said:


> between this news and cyanogenmod team saying their "hands are tied" with some devices until an OEM update is released for them...my thunderbolt looks very outdated right now.


x2


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

djxstream said:


> between this news and cyanogenmod team saying their "hands are tied" with some devices until an OEM update is released for them...my thunderbolt looks very outdated right now.


Yep. I constantly, but politely, ask HTC every other day on Twitter what TBolt ICS status is. They actually responded to me yesterday with the same answer as the OP listed after I said something like well..no TBolt in that list so TBolt will be my last HTC device.

In the end because the TBolt has been treated like a red headed step child since it's release it probably will be my last HTC device. Sad really because I love my wife's Droid Incredible and I love my TBolt. I just wish they'd actually give a shit about their customers and give us more then a single update in 10 months and that update was horribly late. I can even deal with the horrid looking Sense 4.0 crap because at least we'd get updated drivers and everything else the AOSP devs out there need to make ICS fully work.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been loyal to HTC, but this is frustrating. Not sure why the Bolt got such a bad rap.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I posted on there fb Saying that this would be my last HTC device as well and they said "stay tuned the list isn't final"

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I posted that they should just release the RIL and let our devs take care of it for them this way they can concentrate on the sensation instead. this is my last HTC device.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> I posted that they should just release the RIL and let our devs take care of it for them this way they can concentrate on the sensation instead. this is my last HTC device.


That'll happen when we see ponies flying everywhere. 
Most hardware manufacturers release only what is required. That's why we get only kernel source, and we get it later than the required 30 days(AFAIK) after release of the update that includes a new kernel. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, yes and more yes. I agree with all of you. They might release it but by that time it will be upgrade time for most of us any way so... plus sense is horrible and still hasn't changed at all so it doesn't even look like ics. ( saw a post on Droid life of some phone with ics and sense and it looked like same old gingerbread. ) I love HTC phones but there's only so much you can take of being neglected and looked over.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I would very much like an update to ICS as well, but if you ditch HTC what would you go to? I am eligible for an upgrade, but right now I am satisfied with my Thunderbolt running Thundershed. HTC has provided an unlock option via their website although I did not use it.

Personally, I'm not going back to Motorola. I don't think they have honestly tried to open their phones like HTC has. I don't think the the Samsung radios are as good as HTC - at least I have read complaints about reception on the Galaxy Nexus. LG is not really an option right now.

I agree that I wish HTC would release the RIL so that the developers could support the phone more easily, but since HTC seems to get better reception than at least Samsung, they may want to keep their competitive advantage.

I don't see anything much better than my Thunderbolt right now. I'm curious as to what you would move to from HTC? Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd go for razr maxx with go launcher but my contract is only in the first of 2 years.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

When I think of moto I think of the 21 bloat Apps , sub par screens and the obnoxious blue status bar over anything I wanna do with with my phone and waaaay to much white.

Anyway, idc if HTC realeases official ICS anyway, it'd be bloated and bad as hell on the thunderbolt, and wouldn't solve our "RIL problems." It could help but its not a solve all solution. and yes I understand some of you feel obligated that you receive updates but be glad with what you get. And in all honesty if we get it? Cool if we don't so what? Is it really such a big deal

And in all honesty how many users would be unsatisfied with it anyway and just be like " ew it has sense it sucks."

Just my ole' opinion don't take it to heart.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

It would help tons with the ril, really the only reason I want it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Mattes said:


> When I think of moto I think of the 21 bloat Apps , sub par screens and the obnoxious blue status bar over anything I wanna do with with my phone and waaaay to much white.
> 
> Anyway, idc if HTC realeases official ICS anyway, it'd be bloated and bad as hell on the thunderbolt, and wouldn't solve our "RIL problems." It could help but its not a solve all solution. and yes I understand some of you feel obligated that you receive updates but be glad with what you get. And in all honesty if we get it? Cool if we don't so what? Is it really such a big deal
> 
> ...


Ics looks good with the light touch of blur over it.. either way cm9 has data with rzr and bionic. So i could care less.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

To the people saying they will never buy HTC again... I've had moto, Samsung, and HTC. They all stop supporting their phones too early. Don't not buy a phone because they haven't released updates. My thunderbolt outperforms any moto or Samsung I've owned. I'm sticking with HTC from here on out. They make quality devices and sense is better than touch wiz or blur.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

hate to say it but...unless you're going with a Nexus device, the only manufacturer who really supports their phones for 2 years or more is uh...A.....Ap....*cough* Apple.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

number5toad said:


> hate to say it but...unless you're going with a Nexus device, the only manufacturer who really supports their phones for 2 years or more is uh...A.....Ap....*cough* Apple.


BLASPHEMY  you said the A-word


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

They should just give us the RIL information and our devs will do the rest


----------



## Leadfoot53 (Dec 31, 2011)

Apple's idea of "Supporting Devices": Release a new one every six months with "new features" that will make so many people buy the new phone, they don't even bother with the old ones anymore.


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

@leadfoot - last I checked apple's release cycle was 1yr and the 4s was released 1.3 years after 4. Verizon got a 4 - mid cycle.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am gonna be screwed with this phone....I still have another year with it....im sick of android and their shitty updates


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Plenty of good roms out for the bolt. Nothing else right now is that big an upgrade.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Leadfoot53 said:


> Apple's idea of "Supporting Devices": Release a new one every six months with "new features" that will make so many people buy the new phone, they don't even bother with the old ones anymore.


Um, I know we all hate apple here and everything, but let's be fair. Apple has released one about once a year, and 3/5 of the models are still available as a new phone. And they actually receive software updates.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Um, I know we all hate apple here and everything, but let's be fair. Apple has released one about one a year, and 3/5 of the models are still available as a new phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Idk....Android is better than apple in certain ways, but I just want a solid phone...that's why I may just go with the iPhone 5 when it comes out if it has 4g...for me flashing roms, customization, etc all that was really fun for a while, but I just want a phone now thats good out of the box, and the UI of the iphone is probably my favorite...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Um, I know we all hate apple here and everything, but let's be fair. Apple has released one about once a year, and 3/5 of the models are still available as a new phone. And they actually receive software updates.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


not to mention the incredible irony of complaining about a manufacturer releasing so many new phones that they won't update the old ones...in a thread about how a phone that's less than a year old might not get the software upgrade available to phones that are a month or two younger...

listen, I'm device agnostic. I went with Android because I really wanted the 4G speed, and I knew that I was too much of a tweaker to ever be satisfied with an Apple UI on my pocket computer. my wife has an iPhone 4, and it's a pretty great little phone.

I've never really understood how consumers can get themselves so worked up over which gigantic corporation they support.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

number5toad said:


> not to mention the incredible irony of complaining about a manufacturer releasing so many new phones that they won't update the old ones...in a thread about how a phone that's less than a year old might not get the software upgrade available to phones that are a month or two younger...
> 
> listen, I'm device agnostic. I went with Android because I really wanted the 4G speed, and I knew that I was too much of a tweaker to ever be satisfied with an Apple UI on my pocket computer. my wife has an iPhone 4, and it's a pretty great little phone.
> 
> I've never really understood how consumers can get themselves so worked up over which gigantic corporation they support.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> To the people saying they will never buy HTC again... I've had moto, Samsung, and HTC. They all stop supporting their phones too early. Don't not buy a phone because they haven't released updates. My thunderbolt outperforms any moto or Samsung I've owned. I'm sticking with HTC from here on out. They make quality devices and sense is better than touch wiz or blur.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


But go launcher is better than any manufacturer ui so all I care about is speed and reliability.


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

My biggest irritation with all of these companies is that they all are bloating the hell out of android. Its like a fine 24 oz steak with an additional pound of fat mixed in everywhere. You can't get any of the fat out without completely tearing the steak to pieces. Even if you put another better launcher over the terrible UIs that are Blur, Sense, and whatever samsung calls their UI you still have to put up with all the fat. You can season up the steak but you still have a fatty chewy hard to digest piece of meat. Give me a break. Is it really that hard for these phone manufactureres to leave the UI along and just put virgin android on these things. They must be paying developers out the ass to develop things that alot of users dont even want. I have heard complaints that people don't like X android device because its slow and the battery dies way too fast. Why? Why do you ask because these manufacturers are weighing them down with 3.5 tons of shit that they dont need. My cousin had nothing but issues with her android untill I took it rooted it debloated it and put aosp on it. Now she loves the thing.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I highly doubt the tbolt will ever get ics from manufacturer because of the issues their having with signing of cdma radios. However, official sense 3.0 builds i say are a very likely possibility.


----------



## bill.allrobots.org (Jul 13, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> I highly doubt the tbolt will ever get ics from manufacturer because of the issues their having with signing of cdma radios. However, official sense 3.0 builds i say are a very likely possibility.


I think you're confused between AOSP and manufacturer builds.

AOSP is a problem on CDMA devices because the code that interfaces with the radios needs to be signed *for that build*, and the code isn't public. Thus, I can't compile and sign the CDMA radio code, because the source isn't released, and I can't just copy those CDMA binaries from the stock image, because it wouldn't be signed for the right build. Thus, the Google-supported methods of building AOSP will not work.

However, HTC *has* that code already---they're the ones that wrote it. It's no problem for them to build an Android build for their own phones. If it was, we'd never see ICS on *any* CDMA phone.

Nothing changed between GB and ICS in this regard... Notice the Nexus S 4G wasn't supported by the AOSP code in the official Google repo, either.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I think we'll see an official ICS update eventually - I figure HTC is just a bit too smart of a company to set themselves up for the kind of backlash that would happen if their flagship 4G device didn't get ICS, while devices both far older and far newer did.

I also think that it'll be the last big update the Bolt will get...maybe second to last, allowing for a patch to fix inevitable bugs down the road.

but at that point who cares? once HTC releases an official build it's open season for our brilliant developers.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

The t bolt will never( yeah I said it) see an official ics update. Too much work for a single device. They still have to worry about the resound and all future devices. We just got gb in what october? November? Honestly I'm not a Debbie downer but I have much more confidence in our awesome devs working nite and days and even theyre struggling.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> I highly doubt the tbolt will ever get ics from manufacturer because of the issues their having with signing of cdma radios. However, official sense 3.0 builds i say are a very likely possibility.


 We'd see an ICS update for the TBolt before seeing a Sense 3.0 update. I'll venture to say there's more "work" involved on HTC's end making Sense work.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

HTC will not give an ics update to this phone. The only reason its hasn't been eol yet is because its verizons low cost .4g phone. Official development is dead the rezound will be lucky if sees ics before the end of summer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

The fatty steak analogy doesn't work. Everyone knows the best meat is the fatty meat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> HTC will not give an ics update to this phone. The only reason its hasn't been eol yet is because its verizons low cost .4g phone. Official development is dead the rezound will be lucky if sees ics before the end of summer
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Uh, Pantech Breakout? Thunderbolt is still reasonably priced, while the breakout is their "low-end" end device. Followed by the mid range stratosphere and then their are the past generation LTE phones (above the first two). Anyway, to say the thunderbolt is a low cost phone would be incorrect even on Verizon's side it was a flagship device and one of their "hit" devices no matter how many individuals didn't like it.

The Rezound already has ICS leaks, and I would suspect it'll get it around march-april-mayish. And the thunderbolt will continue to get updates, no matter how small they are for at least awhile but my one big question here is....Why are we talking about official updates....Here on Rootzwiki where this doesn't even apply to 9/10s of us. How many of you would say "Screw CM7(or 9) or MIUI or w/e I'm gonna run Verizon's new bad*** rom."


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Uh, Pantech Breakout? Thunderbolt is still reasonably priced, while the breakout is their "low-end" end device. Followed by the mid range stratosphere and then their are the past generation LTE phones (above the first two). Anyway, to say the thunderbolt is a low cost phone would be incorrect even on Verizon's side it was a flagship device and one of their "hit" devices no matter how many individuals didn't like it.
> 
> The Rezound already has ICS leaks, and I would suspect it'll get it around march-april-mayish. And the thunderbolt will continue to get updates, no matter how small they are for at least awhile but my one big question here is....Why are we talking about official updates....Here on Rootzwiki where this doesn't even apply to 9/10s of us. How many of you would say "Screw CM7(or 9) or MIUI or w/e I'm gonna run Verizon's new bad*** rom."


I didn't say it was low end its a low cost phone at this point. Actually with a new contract you cab get it for free. The tbolt went through the same this as the rezound last year with gb leaks HTC in really slow at releasing official releases

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok I came from a droid 3 and ill tell you right now if you like how many roms there are for the tbolt then dont go to the razr you will not find even close to as many on the razr unless your willing to wait a year so i would highly not recommend any motosh*t


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a little sad there isn't a big community for the rezound. I would switch when my upgrade comes up next month but there's not much developer support. HD screen, great specs, quality build, perfect screen size... Shame it got so over looked. Probably cause of the stupid gimmicky dre beats.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

ShogunWithAShotgun said:


> I'm a little sad there isn't a big community for the rezound. I would switch when my upgrade comes up next month but there's not much developer support. HD screen, great specs, quality build, perfect screen size... Shame it got so over looked. Probably cause of the stupid gimmicky dre beats.


It's got nothing to do with beats the phone itself didn't get root until HTC decided to most people jumped on the g nexus by then

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## magnafides (Sep 30, 2011)

Mattes said:


> And the thunderbolt will continue to get updates, no matter how small they are for at least awhile but my one big question here is....Why are we talking about official updates....Here on Rootzwiki where this doesn't even apply to 9/10s of us. How many of you would say "Screw CM7(or 9) or MIUI or w/e I'm gonna run Verizon's new bad*** rom."


I believe the devs have stated that they will most likely need an official ROM in order to get data working well. Even those of us running custom ROMs have a lot riding on HTC releasing ICS for our phones.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

If they are going to give the Evo Design ICS, there is no reason the Thunderbolt cannot run it. The only reason would be if they give it to VZ and VZ wont release for whatever reason they have, $.


----------

